# Dell Coupons



## WarrenBuffet (19 Jan 2006)

Hi,

Sorry if i am in the incorrect forum - didnt know whether to post it in this one or "*Phones, DVDs, TVs, Audio/Visual*".

At the moment i am in the process of buying a laptop off Dell. One of my friends said that when he bought his he found "Dell Coupons" for the irish website. Does anyone know where i could get these as i believe they can save you up to 10%. 

I have tried using google to no avail. [I saw sites where you can buy these coupons but I would rather not go down that route]

Thanks,
WB


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2006)

Do you mean the _E-Value _codes that you can enter at the bottom of this page? These appear in _Dell _advertisements and in their brochures that they send out and include with some newspapers. I'm not sure that they really save you money - they just go directly to a specific configuration. Maybe there are other vouchers that can be used too though?


----------



## WarrenBuffet (19 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the lightening quick reply Clubman. 

I'm not sure exactly how these work but the Dell coupons i am talking about are less specific than that (as in they dont just relate to specific models).


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2006)

OK - I see that when you get to the checkout stage of the purchase there is a field for entering coupons. There's also a link for retrieving coupons for your account in case that's of any use. I would certainly be wary of buying such coupons for third parties online.


----------



## Seagull (19 Jan 2006)

If you buy a dell via pigsback, you get back 5% of the price in piggypoints. I don't know if you can use the coupons together with that.


----------



## paddyc (19 Jan 2006)

I found that the offers available through pigsback were not as good ie they cost more - I found www.dell.ie/b2b had the best offers but it shows the price without VAT so be aware at the checkout it will go up


----------



## ribena (19 Jan 2006)

This might be what you're looking for from boards.ie


----------



## Guest107 (19 Jan 2006)

www.dell.ie/epp , say you are with AIB


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2006)

At what point does it ask for employer details? I went as far as the checkout login and saw nothing.

Update: Oh - just noticed that if you proceed a bit further it asks for a company name.


----------



## WarrenBuffet (20 Jan 2006)

Am going to buy this laptop through my out of office company so VAT isnt an issue (and hence the Employee Purchase Program doesnt apply to me either).

Ribena, cant look at boards.ie when am at "normal" work but will have a look at it this evening / over the weekend when i am in a less regulated environment!!

Thanks for all the feedback though - the thread looks like it might save other people a few squids at least


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> At what point does it ask for employer details? I went as far as the checkout login and saw nothing.
> 
> Update: Oh - just noticed that if you proceed a bit further it asks for a company name.


It was letting me do this last night but today I can't seem to get it to work again - even after using another browser and clearing cookies/cache etc...


----------



## ribena (20 Jan 2006)

Warren,  I'm patching the post from Boards here.  It's gone now anyway.

Ribena

_Hi.
I was one of the people Dell let down on those 19" LCD tv's before christmas. The subsequently sent me this voucher:::

Dear CUSTOMER,
As previously communicated, Dell is pleased to offer you a £50 or €75 money off voucher as a gesture of goodwill. 
Voucher Number : <??????????????> .... Number deleted for obvious reasons..
This voucher is redeemable in the Home department of your local Dell website against items of any value. It is useable once and expires on 31/01/2006.
Once again, thank you for choosing Dell and we apologise for any inconvenience you may have experienced in this matter.

Yours sincerely, 

Dell

Any good to anyone ??
First decent offer gets it. [broken link removed]_


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2006)

That's gas - just ordered a _Dimension 3100 _based system for €633 through the _EPP _link above which was a €50 discount on going through the normal _Home _route. Another oddity was that an upgrade from an 80GB to a 60GB _SATA _drive added just €11 onto the price. Thanks for the tip _2pack_. 

BTW - I checked with one _eBay _vendor of _Dell _discount coupons and he told me that they only work on the _US Dell _site. If you are considering buying such coupons check the vendor's reputation and check if the coupons will work on the _Irish Dell _site.

I also tried some of the many coupons listed on various shopping/deals sites but none of them worked.


----------

